# TRAI-New advertisement rules



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

> NEW DELHI: Television channels will not be able to show advertisements for more than twelve minutes in an hour as per the latest regulations issued by the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India today.
> 
> In a statement, TRAI said as per the Standards of Quality of Service Regulations 2012, "The duration of advertisements in the TV channels is to be limited to 12 minutes per clock hour."
> 
> ...



Not more than 12 minutes to ads per hour: TRAI to TV channels - The Economic Times


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2012)

Wow! Finally some good news from TRAI!
Its a welcome change that was long over due. I used to prefer English movie channels or entertainment channels, for most part, only because their advertising was not too abrupt, obtrusive or long.

Finally, people in India will be granted some much needed breaks from the breaks


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

^^ Yeah.
I sometimes forget what was i seeing on tv when i switch on movies now .God their breaks would be about 10 mins long



> "Part-screen and drop-down advertisements would not be permitted," the statement said



This is good!
Why cant trai get good rules for broadband?


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

What about advertisement during live telecasts?


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

^ Its written should be done only during the breaks of the sporting event.


----------



## desai_amogh (May 15, 2012)

^So does this mean, lets say in IPL, they will have to stop showing those adds all over the screen while match is going on ??
also, they cant show ads after evry over is complete ?? or a player is out ??


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

desai_amogh said:


> So does this mean, lets say in IPL, they will have to stop showing those adds all over the screen while match is going on ??


Yes stop displaying ads,stated clearly in the first post


desai_amogh said:


> also, they cant show ads after evry over is complete ?? or a player is out ??


after every over ? Yes they can show ads,I guess coz thats a valid break during sports action.
Player is out ?Not very sure,but I feel yes they can show ads.

This is a great move by TRAI.Something to cheer about after a long time


----------



## desai_amogh (May 15, 2012)

ye ye ye !! i dont like cricket much... but ya.. this is a good move by TRAI !!  now I can watch all those hilarious Hindi dubbed south movies with lesser breaks  !! i just hated those "bas do minute ka break" movies.......


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 15, 2012)

Really good rules 

Zee Cinema, Sony etc. needs to learn


----------



## monkey (May 16, 2012)

UTV Movie channel will die soon...its got good movies but 10 minutes of movie is followed by 15 minutes of ad....They deserved such order...


----------



## desai_amogh (May 16, 2012)

will this cause price hike in dth or cable subscriptions ?? 
lesser Ads, lesser revenue.. channels will have to compensate the revenues lost due to this somehow... what do u guys think ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

i Think Zee guys specially Zee Cinema(infamous for ads as long as 15mins or so IMO)
Must have undergone a COMPLETE NERVOUS BREAKDOWN after this Rule.



desai_amogh said:


> will this cause price hike in dth or cable subscriptions ??
> lesser Ads, lesser revenue.. channels will have to compensate the revenues lost due to this somehow... what do u guys think ?


For sure there are going to be SIDE-EFFECTS of this Rule.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2012)

^^Nice point. Have a chance.

But there's also one point. Suppose Advertising rate can be high, because almost all the advertisers will try to gain some time within that 12min slot for a popular daily soap or movie or Live Sports too.

What do you guys think..??


----------



## desai_amogh (May 16, 2012)

this could be just another money making option for them.. increase Ad prices, increase channel prices .. make more profits.. win win situation for channels !


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

well
Breaks after 15min during normal shows means that during normal Serials there will be only one add since most of soaps(which i hate as usual) runs for 30min(with ads) and Channels can air ads after aruntime of 15min minimum so that means Channels have to manage 12 min of Commercials across runtime of 1hr which points to the fact that they will be restricted to air 6min of ads at most during one show and hence the actual runtime of show will be extended to 24min avg from 20min avg.(4 extra minutes of mindless drama...cheers Soap freaks )


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2012)

This is bad. It hampers free speech. Yes, we get more quality time, but see the point of the government intervening for media broadcast. They could do the same with the www. 

Sad.


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

asingh said:


> This is bad. It hampers free speech. Yes, we get more quality time, but see the point of the government intervening for media broadcast. They could do the same with the www.
> 
> Sad.



Censorhip on www or Net Ban.huh???

I think they have already tried a lot to do similar thing to web in past and none of them bore any fruit for them so far.

And We should cheer for atleast something good(contextually atleast) coming from Indian Go# in midst of all those nonsense sh@t that they do with full DIGNITY everyday.


----------



## Revolution (May 16, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

TV channels revenues will be the same.
They get sponsors for their shows.
And they surely do make more profit
EG:-Star Group HD channels show breaks for 30 secs.Shows get over in 23 mins


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2012)

I don't think this would be implemented.

First the channels and then the companies would file case against this directive.
After a long time, a midground would be found. Like 5 mins ad every 15 minutes or as they think.

As it happened with ATM money withdrawls, number portability (inter city) etc.

I'm not much hopeful.


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2012)

Good news for TV watchers


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2012)

News came too late for me atleast. I stopped watching TV 5 years ago


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> News came too late for me atleast.* I stopped watching TV 5 years ago *



+1 for this..


----------



## hsr (May 16, 2012)

Down here, the local channels screens have these annoying scrolling and flashing ads on bottom that occupies half of the screen. Regional channels are showing shows and movies *as* advertisements...

Good to hear something like this from the Govt.
*faith in humanity a little restored*

But I fear all these media lobbies filing a case and making this not happen


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 16, 2012)

i too dont watch tv i still dont know why people watch tv if they own pc with gud broadband connection anyone else is exception.


----------



## Aerrow (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Not more than 12 minutes to ads per hour: TRAI to TV channels - The Economic Times



Brilliant... The single most good thing TRAI has ever done..


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2012)

great news...hope its followed by all channels without any loopholes


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i too dont watch tv i still dont know why people watch tv if they own pc with gud broadband connection anyone else is exception.



Watching in TV has some Advantages.
Like good quality without wasting bandwith .
Of course TV Shows/Movies which dont air on tv.Will be seen on computers anyway


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2012)

What about those stupid shows after 11pm in some channels?Where some ugly girls keeps shouting to guess the blurred face on tv screen to win a jackpot.The stupid caller calls in and says salman khan instead of akshay kumar(which is obvious at first look of image blurred and they provoke people to call in).I think such shows should be banned.They just charge around 10 to 30 rs per minute if you call that number and even if you are on hold.


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Why cant trai get good rules for broadband?



Coz they don't care? Data prices are still very high here. 6gb in a 4G connection still makes me LOL.


----------



## ajayritik (May 16, 2012)

I know this is not related to this news but will they take out the FUP thing as well for internet?


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2012)

Really good news. Looks like I will not be pulling out my hair anymore because of the frequent ads.

But, I think, now advertisers will look for alternative means of advertising, such as making the product part of a serial (like a scene where it is used, discussed), or they might concentrate more on newspapers/magazines.



ajayritik said:


> I know this is not related to this news but will they take out the FUP thing as well for internet?



I seriously hope they do.


----------



## masterkd (May 16, 2012)

Duh. I don't even have a TV!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 16, 2012)

I think 12 minutes in an hour is a bit low, they should have kept at least 15 minutes.
Now before you people start shouting at me, here's the reason in a very simple sentence:
This will push up cable channel prices because ad revenue will go down.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

^^ I dont think so.
Shows get sponsors,Each add is around 20-80 Lakhs So i highly Doubt that .
These days Indian Soaps also have sponsors.So they cover up their cost on nearly everything


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 16, 2012)

TRAI guys run out of money, make new rules, money comes in.. everything else is forgotten. the usual stuff... don't get too exited.


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

^^
Money comes in.
From where.??? Donation(creek!)


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2012)

masterkd said:


> Duh. I don't even have a TV!!



You Sir, are awesome


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2012)

Strangely.. this thread doesnot open when Kaspersky is running.. if I disable the protection then it works..


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

^^
Kaspersky might be having Issues with TRAI 

Kaspersky is funded by Indian Media Broadcasters and Sponsors !


----------



## Theodre (May 16, 2012)

LOVED this move of TRAI especially the poppin out and in regulation! It was always getting on my nerve when the advertisement is popping up in between the overs (IPL)  But stilll hate about the regulation they brought on SMS  Atleast they have blackout days now


----------

